# امتحاني قرب ارجو المساعدة



## Matter (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



الاخوة الكرام مابدي اطول عليكم 



انا عندي متحان قريب وفي درس مش فاهمه 



اكيد بيجي عليه مسائل المادة اسمها معالجات دقيقة 



وانا جبت الشبتر عبارة عن سلايدات علشان الى فاهم ياريت يوضحلي الفكرة بس



وبيكون مشكورن وربنا يخليكم ويتقبل صيامكم ضروري جدا ياخوان 



وهي الشبتر عبارة عن صور بالترتيب والصور مرقمة وان شاء الله اجيب الشبتر 



مضغوط حتى يسهل الاطلاع عليه وفهم ماريد 




بالنسبة للصورة المطروحة امامكم انا عايز اعرف كيف ممكن نرسم الشكل الى بالصور الى محوطه عليها 



باللون الاحمر هما صورتين صفحة 5 وصفحة 6 انا عايز اعرف كيف نرسم الشكل وبس 



الصفحة الاولى 






الصفحة التانيه 






الصفحة التالته 








الصفحة الرابعه 








الصفحه الخامسة (الشكل هنا )







الصفحة السادسة (الشكل هنا)








الصفحة السابعة 








الصفحة الثامنه 







انتظر مروركم ياخواني 


​


----------



## مروه تكنو (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي matter ..
انا شفت هذي الشيتات وحملت عندي فقط صفحه 5 و 6 ولكيتها زينه سهله وممكن اساعدك بالشرح لان هذي الماده المايكرو بروسسر انا دارستها هالسنه واكدر من ايلي اتذكره ومن معلوماتي اساعدك بيها ...
 اول شئ طبعا مثل هذي الرسومات تحتاج الى حفظ لانها حتكون تقريبا ثايته في اغلب الاسئله يعني اماكن ال address line وهي قادمه من ال 8086 واهم شئ لازم تعرف انه هذي العناوين لازم تبدا من ال A1 لان الA0 وال BHE حتنقسم ل two bank كل واحد من هذي البانكات يدخل على NAND GATE حتى كل واحد منها يغذي Buffer.....
والسبب من استعمال two buffer لان المعلومات الخارجه تتكون من ال ال D0 الى ال D15 .. 
فاكيد بفر واحد ميكفي لاخراج هذا العدد من المعلومات والداتا..
اما بالنسبه للرموز ال M/IO هذا مصدره من المايكرو بروسسر ال 8086 خط للنفي فوق ال IOه (وبهذا حيكون
 ال memory active high logic 1...وال IO active low 0..)..
وال WR هذا يحدد انه الرنامج يريد يقرء ... وال RD يحدد منالبرنامج يريد يكتب اي يدخل ويشوف عدد السويجان ايلي هي اون او اوف....
هذا شرح الصفحه الخامسه وايلي فهمته منه وعلى ما اتذكر .... 
واسفه من التقصير بس هذا ايلي استطعت ان اتذكره واكتبه خلال دقايق قرائتي لموضوعك ...
وربي ييسهل الامتحان وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله.....


----------



## mnci (30 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يوفقك
....................................


----------



## Matter (31 أغسطس 2009)

مروه تكنو
مشكورة اختي لكن والله مافهمت عليكي 

يعني اخر صفحة ثامنيه كيف ابدا احل السؤال هو طال الرسمة 

والاغلب يطلع الرسمة كي فالواحد بدو يبدا الحل 

ياريت لو تعطيني اهم اشي مطلوب ويعطيكي العافيه يارب


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

:18:ربنا يوفقك يارب


----------



## algreeeee7 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك في الامتحان


----------



## Matter (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت يااخي ترجع ترد عليا 

انا محتاج مساعدة ضروري 

مافي وقت صراحة 

افهم بس كيف ينحل السوال وبس 

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------

